# Bac water from Omega?



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Has any one successfully ordered Bac water from Omega?

http://www.omegalabs.co.uk/order.php


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes i have


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

another one of the board sponcers do bac water,

extremesupplements

http://www.extremesupplements.co.uk/shop/page/1?shop_param=


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Just ordered. Seems straight forward. Will post when it gets here!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Arrived about 3 days after I ordered.

Quality service!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

Got mine here

**this site has been pulled as a sponsor due to the products they sell**

Arrived next day


----------

